# Expression Fiber Arts misrepresenting yarns!



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Every day for the last 15 years my mother and I trade yarn sales, patterns, new sites.....
She sent me the links to a company called "Expression Fiber Arts" by Chandi based in Alaska
Chandi tries to create a lot of hype about her yarns and she is a gifted writer
I saw a merino super wash yarn that she dyed in white with shades of turquoise
I bought 3 skeins, one for a dear friend, one for my mother and one for me
Tragically my mom passed away very unexpectedly last Sunday night, the yarn arrived Monday
It does not look or feel like merino plus IT STINKS
my friend took her skein but also noticed that it did not look like merino. We compared it to other skeins of merino at our knitting group today but to be sure we burned it
This is cheap SYNTHETIC yarn trying to be passed off as WOOL.
BEWARE, I will be sending this yarn all back & never buy anything from her again


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Michelle10n said:


> Every day for the last 15 years my mother and I trade yarn sales, patterns, new sites.....
> She sent me the links to a company called "Expression Fiber Arts" by Chandi based in Alaska
> Chandi tries to create a lot of hype about her yarns and she is a gifted writer
> I saw a merino super wash yarn that she dyed in white with shades of turquoise
> ...


First, I'm SO sorry for your loss.

All I can say regarding this yarn is WOW!!!!! How can someone even attempt to do something like that? Does she think that knitters are ignorant of the medium that we use daily???? Thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. I hope you can find comfort in God's embrace.

Did you contact her about this issue? Would be interested to hear her response.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss . I would like to know the response from yarn seller.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your Mum.
Hope you get some satisfactory answer regarding the yarn you purchased.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Sad to hear the news of your Mom. By all means, let her know how you feel and word of mouth can sure destroy a business


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

My condolences to you and your family.

You are doing something good for the handcrafting community by getting the word out. Please keep us informed.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I just looked on that website, & it's stiill being advertised as 100% merino wool. l see on the site , there's a place to write reviews, but no-one's written one yet........maybe you should start the ball rolling!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so sorry for the lose of your Mom. I know how difficult this is. I will pray for you and yours. 

Thanks too for the information about the yarn. There are always people who are dishonest such a shame.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your mother. I too know how difficult this is.

Hopefully, you will get some responses from Chandi.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your mom, I will keep you in my thoughts.
Please keep us informed, I have Chandigarh on my Facebook & she does offer beautiful yarn/ colours... But have yet to buy any. Please do send it back & write a review, she also has a blog....


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry about your Mother. I know you must be missing her. 
Please do write a review on the company website.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## jazzsma (Dec 8, 2013)

So sorry to read of you loss. Losing Mom is a very difficult loss. Prayers your way.


----------



## Sammi (Nov 6, 2011)

As there are no reviews, are we sure they are even being passed on to the site, perhaps deleted as soon as written?


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I see she has an e-book on how to make a lot of money selling your stuff..37.00 marked down from 99,00. Humpf Wonder if that is even a picture of her store.
Write the Better Business Bureau in Alaska too. She can't ignore them


----------



## litlsprite (Jul 21, 2012)

Condolences on the loss of your mom. As for Expression yarns, I agree. I was totally pumped by her luscious photos and colours. The yarn I ordered was poorly spun, knotted and I still can't believe she shipped it. I did receive a full refund but that didn't make up for my utter disappointment. I have deleted her from my list of yarn sources.


----------



## diansirkin (Feb 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My mom (90 yrs) just passed away 2 weeks ago and I am still very, very sad. So, I know how you feel.
Dian


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry about the loss of your Mom--its a difficult one. I still miss my mom every day and she's been gone 15 years now! My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the support. I am really struggling with my loss.

I tried to post a review both on her site and her blog but I can't seem to get anything to post? Im not that computer savvy but if anyone can see how I can post a review on her website / blog, please let me know.
She may of taken away those options for a reason. I saw in the responses someone else had a problem with her yarn.
Here is her response to me:

"You can return them to:
1211 McCarty ave
Fairbanks AK, 99701
I am sorry you were unhappy with them,
Chandi"

I will write the BBB also today. I don't want anyone else getting ripped off by her.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Michelle10n said:


> Thank you all for the support. I am really struggling with my loss.
> 
> I tried to post a review both on her site and her blog but I can't seem to get anything to post? Im not that computer savvy but if anyone can see how I can post a review on her website / blog, please let me know.
> She may of taken away those options for a reason. I saw in the responses someone else had a problem with her yarn.
> ...


Michelle1On, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.

Regarding the yarn, can you post feed back on her Facebook page? She could take it right down, of course, but surely somebody might see it and be warned. Thank you for warning us on KP. I have visited her site a couple of times and find something off-putting about it (besides the prices!). It seems a bit self-focussed. High ratio of fluff and exclamation points to content. But that's me, and everyone is entitled to their own preferences.

Again, so sorry for your sad loss, Michelle1On.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry about the sudden loss of your mom.

As for your experience with Chandigarh I'm surprised. I bout three thanks last year and loved the yarn. I made a shawlette with one but haven't used the others yet. I wonder if she has changed suppliers. I won't be buying anymore from her.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Every day for the last 15 years my mother and I trade yarn sales, patterns, new sites.....
> She sent me the links to a company called "Expression Fiber Arts" by Chandi based in Alaska
> Chandi tries to create a lot of hype about her yarns and she is a gifted writer
> I saw a merino super wash yarn that she dyed in white with shades of turquoise
> ...


First of all I want to send my prayers to you and your family for your loss...
I have bought yarn from Chandi several times and have realized the same thing. Her colorways are truely georgous, but the quality of the yarn is less than described. It is not soft and the weights always seem off a bit, therefore I too have stopped buy from her!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sorry about the loss of your mom. This must be a very difficult time for you, and I will keep you in my thoughts.

As far as Chandi goes, I've only had success with orders of her yarn. It does sometimes have a small odor, but not one that I can't handle. I don't know if it's the dye she uses or the fiber, but I've never received, to the best of my knowledge, a misrepresented fiber. I would definitely have a word with her! Good luck, and please let us know how this works out for you.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Never easy to lose a parent.

I get Candi's emails and the yarns look so yummy and she photographs them so creatively with like-colored items/scenes. Will think twice/thrice before purchasing.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't say that I've purchased a LOT of her yarn, but I have splurged on some of her silks. And I purchased some of her yarn on sale (with an additional coupon that made it more than reasonable) and while it's not super soft, it does have a nice feel. After seeing the comments here, I think I'm done. Too many great sources of yarn out there to worry about being cheated!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Very sorry about your loss. It is so hard to lose parents.

I recently read an article about acrylic yarn being passed off as silk and the article suggested doing the burn test. I guess there are people and companies out there that are not 100% honest. You could certainly test this yarn by swatching some and throwing it into the washer and dryer. If it comes out perfectly, it won't be wool! Then you would have proof you could show. I would contact the seller and tell her (nonconfrontationally) of your findings and see what she says and does. If she is just the dyer, it might be that her yarn supplier gave her the wrong information. Maybe whoever puts the labels on the yarn used the wrong labels. It could have been an accident. Give her the chance to make it right. It just might be that she was cheated, too.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

I just wrote a review on her Facebook site. Lets see how long it takes before she wipes it off.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

We burned it yesterday at my knitting group just to be 100% certain.
I did write the seller and I posted her response. She just said return it, she will give a refund. 
No one who knows anything about yarn could dream that this is Merino. There is a shine to it, even the feel of it is acrylic.
She is a one woman company and works out of her house in Alaska.
If you read through the comments, you will see there is another lady that had a problem with yarn received from her too.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

barbdpayne said:


> Very sorry about your loss. It is so hard to lose parents.
> 
> I recently read an article about acrylic yarn being passed off as silk and the article suggested doing the burn test. I guess there are people and companies out there that are not 100% honest. You could certainly test this yarn by swatching some and throwing it into the washer and dryer. If it comes out perfectly, it won't be wool! Then you would have proof you could show. I would contact the seller and tell her (nonconfrontationally) of your findings and see what she says and does. If she is just the dyer, it might be that her yarn supplier gave her the wrong information. Maybe whoever puts the labels on the yarn used the wrong labels. It could have been an accident. Give her the chance to make it right. It just might be that she was cheated, too.


Very good points all, barbdpayne. It's good to give the benefit of the doubt, and find out what happened from the other person's perspective. Then you'll know how to act.


----------



## chandilear (Mar 24, 2014)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. My heart goes out to you in this time.

I'm also sorry you were not happy with our yarns. The smell was probably from the vinegar we use to dye it (it helps to set the dye) and the shine from the superwash merino is due to the processing our factory uses. 

But I would of course never sell yarn that wasn't what I claimed it to be. I would have no reason to, as my #1 purpose with my company is to bring joy to others. I believe in honesty and integrity and spreading love in the world. 

I've already processed a full refund for you... 

Again, I'm really saddened about your mom's passing and will send loving thoughts and blessings to you and yours. 

I hope you have a peaceful day of healing and please let me know if I can help in any way!
Chandi


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

( yesterday my knitting group did a burn test to see if it was merino and it is most definitely synthetic)

I JUST GOT ANOTHER EMAIL FROM HER asking that i take down any reviews that I've done , HERE IT IS:

Hi, Michelle.

I'm sorry you're not happy with the yarn, as my #1 goal with my company is to bring joy to others. So this saddens me.

Of course I would never sell synthetic yarn as merino. I would have no reason to as it would only result in issues like this. I believe in honesty, integrity and spreading joy to others through my business. 

You ordered the superwash wool sock yarn, which does have a sheen (which we love!) so might appear different than regular, non-superwash wool. 

As mentioned, I'm more than happy to offer you a full refund. No worries on sending it back. I'll just go process your refund now.

I'm receiving a lot of emails from people mentioning that you've been posting negative things about my company online, which also saddens me and if possible, I'd appreciate it if you could take those down. 

Again I'm sorry for any misunderstanding and I hope you have a blessed day! If you need anything else from me, do let me know!


~Chandi


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your mother. If Expression Fiber Arts won't make good on your purchase you can report her to the authorities for internet fraud. She misrepresented her product on the internet and that is a Federal crime. They take a very dim view of internet fraud.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your mother. I'm wondering if you did a burn test to make sure this is acrylic. There are different grades of merino as well as different treatments of the yarn. I'd want to make sure it was acrylic.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Michelle10n said:


> ( yesterday my knitting group did a burn test to see if it was merino and it is most definitely synthetic)
> 
> I JUST GOT ANOTHER EMAIL FROM HER asking that i take down any reviews that I've done , HERE IT IS:
> 
> ...


This is very serious stuff, and needs to be taken - well - very seriously. If she intentionally misrepresented her yarn, then by all means it should be reported. But if it was an honest or unknowing mistake, then I think it would be wise to tread cautiously. Bad reviews can ruin a business, and the situation may not be what we think. She seems more than willing to make things right. Not trying to belittle your situation, but I know from my own experience that I've sometimes acted in haste and then regretted it.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

She's offered to refund, but she doesn't seem to have admitted it's acrylic ???


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

...


Michelle10n said:


> I saw a merino super wash yarn that she dyed in white with shades of turquoise


...

Condolences, my heart goes out to you and your family. Do not put worry about any yarns into your mind now at this time of your loss.

regarding your purchase of "merino super-wash": according to Lion brand description of super wash it is resin or polymer coated to make it washable. Both these things could make the burn test positive for acrylic. It is practically impossible to do an accurate burn test for a yarn that is blended or treated in any way.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

gr8 said:


> ......
> 
> Condolences, my heart goes out to you and your family. Do not put worry about any yarns into your mind now at this time of your loss.
> 
> regarding your purchase of "merino super-wash": according to Lion brand description of super wash it is resin or polymer coated to make it washable. Both these things could make the burn test positive for acrylic. It is practically impossible to do an accurate burn test for a yarn that is blended or treated in any way.


I would think you could learn something from the bleach test. Put a piece of yarn in pure bleach. Wool will dissolve, and acrylic/synthetic will not be affected.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

My condolences for the loss of your mother, it must be very hard for you.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your mom. Hugs and prayers for your family!

I have bought yarn from Expression Fiber Arts and have been happy with all of my purchases. The funny smell is probably just from the vinegar that is used to set the dye, or some dyes seem to have a funny odor. It should go away after being rinsed in some wool wash. And if the yarn truly isn't merino, it may be that her supplier misrepresented the product. I don't think she would purposely try to pass off acrylic yarn as something else. I've purchased yarn from large companies and had the weights be slightly off - and how many of us have had yarn from large companies with knots/tangles? It happens. Perhaps she hasn't admitted the yarn is acrylic, because it isn't? The processes used to produce superwash wool can make the wool seem like a man-made fiber. I think sometimes we are too quick to judge and assume someone is trying to take advantage; we are all human and honest mistakes happen. I would give her the benefit of the doubt before jumping to the conclusion that she is trying to pull the wool over our eyes, so to speak. 

Again, sorry for your loss. XOX


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, l was thinking that too when l wrote it, (that she hasn't admitted it's acrylic) - because maybe it isn't. She would have an awful lot to lose.

I do hope you can put this behind you now, and get through this grieving time as best as possible. Bless you, Hilary


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been buying yarn from Expression Fiber Arts for a very long time now and have never been disappointed in anything I have bought from Chandi. Her colors are always gorgeous and I have never noticed a smell other than what you might find from a natural fiber. I am really ashamed that you would gang up on her the way you have over one skein of yarn. And the rest of you that have never tried her product should be ashamed. Chandi is a young woman trying to make her way doing what she loves doing so why would she try to sell less than perfect product? You all claim to be such caring people then maybe you all need to apologize for being so rude.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

So very sorry about the loss of your beloved mother.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

So sad to hear about the loss of your mother. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am sorry about the loss of your mother. I lost my mom last summer, at the age of 91. May God bless.


----------



## Fabe (Mar 24, 2014)

I have ordered yarn from her and it has been great. Am sure if you got in touch with her she would make it right.
So sorry for your loss


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

After reading about the processing of wool to make superwash I decided to do a burn test on two different brands of superwash from my stash. The Willow Daily on the right burned like acrylic, with a hard knot of "plastic like" gunk at the end; the Cascade on the left not so much. BUT, they both burned like a fuse and did NOT go out on their own. After burning there was the distinct smell of burning hair, which makes sense


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Michelle, I am really sorry for the loss of your mother. I completely understand the hurt and bereavement you are feeling. I lost mine 20 years ago next week, and lately everything the least bit sad has me in tears...I know it is because of this upcoming anniversary, so I try to take a deep breath and soldier on.
Maybe we could all be a little kinder to Chandi and accept what she says about the yarn. She has offered a full refund, I don't think we need a pint of blood to go with it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> She's offered to refund, but she doesn't seem to have admitted it's acrylic ???


Maybe that is because it isn't acrylic?


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

HI Dian,

I am so sorry to hear your mom also passed. My thoughts and prayers go out to you & your family. 
This is tougher than I ever imagined. 
I am really struggling right now, I just want to pick up the phone and call her as we each did 20 x a day.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Merino will not burn to a nub, only acrylic will do that.
Merino does not have the shine and feel that this yarn has. I work with textiles and have worked with yarns since I was a teenager, I am 47 now.
You can tell from 10 paces that this is not Merino. I don't want a pint of Chandi's blood as you say however i also don't like to feel conned.
She is selling expensive yarn and as a yarn seller, it is hard to comprehend that she believes this is 100% Merino yarn.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

All I have to say is you best be totally positive before you make accusations about Chandi's yarn. I do not believe she is out to con anyone. Slander can get you into deep water.



Michelle10n said:


> Merino will not burn to a nub, only acrylic will do that.
> Merino does not have the shine and feel that this yarn has. I work with textiles and have worked with yarns since I was a teenager, I am 47 now.
> You can tell from 10 paces that this is not Merino. I don't want a pint of Chandi's blood as you say however i also don't like to feel conned.
> She is selling expensive yarn and as a yarn seller, it is hard to comprehend that she believes this is 100% Merino yarn.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your mom, I can't imagine the pain you are in. 

I was very curious and looked at my superwash wool. None of the lables said it was merino, so I can't comment to that. For comparison I did a burn test on some Vanna's Choice acrylic. It burned almost exactly like my superwash. And both left a burned nub on the end. All I 
can assume is the process of making a wool superwash makes it burn like an acrylic. That's just me, using my less than scientific experiments  .


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Michelle10n said:


> Merino will not burn to a nub, only acrylic will do that.
> Merino does not have the shine and feel that this yarn has. I work with textiles and have worked with yarns since I was a teenager, I am 47 now.
> You can tell from 10 paces that this is not Merino. I don't want a pint of Chandi's blood as you say however i also don't like to feel conned.
> She is selling expensive yarn and as a yarn seller, it is hard to comprehend that she believes this is 100% Merino yarn.


You need to drop it as she made it right with you when you contacted her the first time. How many times does she need to say she is sorry you were not happy with your purchase and wish you peace in your heart over your lost.
I wish the same for you to.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

When my mom passed away, the last thing I thought about was yarn or my hobbies. It is a different world now......


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Michelle10n said:


> Merino will not burn to a nub, only acrylic will do that.
> Merino does not have the shine and feel that this yarn has. I work with textiles and have worked with yarns since I was a teenager, I am 47 now.
> 
> She is selling expensive yarn and as a yarn seller, it is hard to comprehend that she believes this is 100% Merino yarn.


You obviously didn't take fabric analysis in college as you would know better than to base anything on a burn test.

It is only a simple method to predict possible fiber content of yarns that claim 100% fiber content. Otherwise, you need to do further tests to do an actual determination for an approximate conclusion.

This brings up a point I have tried to get across to the majority of you is that what the label reads has NOTHING to do with what you are actually buying. The only regulations are on wool that is because it was scammed during the guild era so standards were established to help to determine what you might be buying.

Unless your working on the spinning/plying machines you have no idea what is being put into a finished yarn and even then you are relying on the fiber makers claim that it is say bamboo.

Who can say they know a wool regulator? Who is testing the new superwash wools as they are not on the original regulations? Washable wool of the past was accomplished by adding more lanolin to the wool that had lost lanolin in its processing. English makers can tell you all about this process.

Polymers can't be applied to a natural fiber because it would dissolve or greatly alter the fiber--even with the air fluff method which still uses a solvent like the wet with spinnerettes Chemicals can be applied like Safe Guard used to help fibers keep from absorbing stain causing liquids to some extent.

All synthetics burn differently (various ashes depending on the natural base fiber that dissolved synthetic is created from) and acrylic made from a polymer acrylonitrile units burns similar to its cousins nylon and polyester that my organic professor helped du Pont to develop for the WWII effort.

How silly you all sound when describing fibers by appearance and feel. Take silk for example. It can come in all sorts of textures, feels and sheens. The Imperial silk of China is now way the same as Indian silk (only in that they come from a silk moth larvae--the Indian being a cheap stolen version of the finer silk moth of China. How do you know what percentage (if any) of silk you are supposedly getting in yarn. Do you know what a cross section of silk looks like under a microscope (which still doesn't determine country of origin). Why do you think Indian's don't think much about cutting up their saris when the Chinese don't seem to repurpose their Imperial Robes? Like the customer that brought me a supposed silk embroidered satin that her merchant marine husband had bought her from a Hong Kong fabric dealer--it was 100% nylon satin.

There was a nefarious exclusive fabric dealer in Seattle that claimed they sold bolts ends of New York high end designers. My New York friend and I could smell a peculiar odor on entering the shop and a quick burn test left questions as what fiber they were claiming they were. My friend went to the dealers in New York they claimed they dealt with. The dealers set her straight by saying they sold this dealer the bolt ends of low quality fabric they tossed on their floors to protect the upper higher quality fabric piled on top. They sprayed the floors frequently to keep down the roach infestations common in these conditions (thus the odor) and sold those bolts for 25 cents each after awhile to replace them with newly arriving cheap fabrics. We took our evidence to the BBB and they had the shop closed.

So buyer beware--different fibers take different dyes and in different processes. The smell of vinegar means nothing. Feel means nothing (I can testify to having an extremely "allergic to all wool" tissue papered steroid skinned customer that grabbed a swatch of Pendleton gabardine and rubbed it for a long time over her check exclaiming "This is the finest silk I have ever felt!". And softness means cheap as this is made on poor quality spinners that can't duplicate the higher quality fibers with more higher twist--like chiffons.


----------



## price90210 (Jan 24, 2012)

You got your money back. I hope you have dropped the issue.



Michelle10n said:


> Merino will not burn to a nub, only acrylic will do that.
> Merino does not have the shine and feel that this yarn has. I work with textiles and have worked with yarns since I was a teenager, I am 47 now.
> You can tell from 10 paces that this is not Merino. I don't want a pint of Chandi's blood as you say however i also don't like to feel conned.
> She is selling expensive yarn and as a yarn seller, it is hard to comprehend that she believes this is 100% Merino yarn.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your Mom's passing. Losing a parent is never easy. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Suzeluvs2stix said:


> When my mom passed away, the last thing I thought about was yarn or my hobbies. It is a different world now......


Everyone deals with loss and grief in their own way. Sometimes it's the comfort of routine, or of a shared hobby, that helps see people through their sorrows. And sometimes it just gives a person a less painful thing to focus on. Not just saying this, I lost my first husband via suicide, and routine helped me 'get through it'.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> Yes, l was thinking that too when l wrote it, (that she hasn't admitted it's acrylic) - because maybe it isn't. She would have an awful lot to lose.
> 
> I do hope you can put this behind you now, and get through this grieving time as best as possible. Bless you, Hilary


l did qualify my comment on page 3, mzmom1.


----------



## linvin (Mar 16, 2017)

I am SO happy to see this review. Their web site looks so professional and I was debating on whether to invest in some of their Merino yarn, because it is very pricey. Now I will look elsewhere. 
Thank you, thank you!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

linvin said:


> I am SO happy to see this review. Their web site looks so professional and I was debating on whether to invest in some of their Merino yarn, because it is very pricey. Now I will look elsewhere.
> Thank you, thank you!


I have NEVER had a problem with this yarn, and can happily report that Chandi is extremely responsive to emails. I had some yarn that I purchased from her, it was several years old, and when I went to wind it there were several knots and broken places. She issued a refund and apologized profusely! I think, if you see something you like, you should try it. Her yarn is gorgeous and she is kind.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> I have NEVER had a problem with this yarn, and can happily report that Chandi is extremely responsive to emails. I had some yarn that I purchased from her, it was several years old, and when I went to wind it there were several knots and broken places. She issued a refund and apologized profusely! I think, if you see something you like, you should try it. Her yarn is gorgeous and she is kind.


Yes, you should read the entire thread. Chandi was very responsive to her customer's complaint. And dear departed Disgo provided a very educational post on fibre content. Well worth reading.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

When you are able write a review. I hope that she has the decency to refund your payment.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> When you are able write a review. I hope that she has the decency to refund your payment.


Your should read through all of this as the op was refunded all her money & the seller apologized profusely....


----------

